# Personal favorite pre-workout drink?



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm currently using the allmax  razor8 and have been but now I'm looking for a change so looking for peoples preferences because there is some junk out there full of sugars and fillers..


----------



## chris698 (Dec 12, 2012)

I use Gaspari's Superpump Max. It works pretty well for me. It only has 10 cal per scoop and 3g carbs (I use 3 scoops 30-40 min before workout).  I am not sure how much sugar.... doesn't say on the nutrition label, which now makes me wonder?

Does anyone know if it contains a lot of sugar?


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been using True Nutrion's nDuRe for a boost. It is essentially a clone of Muscle Pharm Assault, only less carbs and cheaper. I add in a few other things, but that is the backbone and main energy supplement.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 12, 2012)

I have some of the aforementioned muscle pharm assualt.  It's pretty decent, if you don't need a stimulant.  I got burned out on stimulants real bad so I stay away from them now for the most part.

Honestly what I've been having lately is a Lemonade flavor Monster Rehab.  20 calories per can and I get a good charge off the Monster energy blend without it being overpowering.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 12, 2012)

my favourite is jack3d

I also like
-NO Shotgun by VPX
-Hemo Rage
-Craze


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 13, 2012)

I really like andything by NDS. personal fav, pumpfuel insanity.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Brandon91 said:


> my favourite is jack3d
> 
> I also like
> -NO Shotgun by VPX
> ...



Lol. I knew someone would say jack3d but they are under 20 with a strong heart.. Lol . Kidden bro .. U still able to get the old style jack3d? cause i think they are weeding it out in the USA for people that abuse the dmaa in it . Not positive. Sure someone will chime in.. Craze is good.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 13, 2012)

tri-terror said:


> I have some of the aforementioned muscle pharm assualt.  It's pretty decent, if you don't need a stimulant.  I got burned out on stimulants real bad so I stay away from them now for the most part.
> 
> Honestly what I've been having lately is a Lemonade flavor Monster Rehab.  20 calories per can and I get a good charge off the Monster energy blend without it being overpowering.



I'm pretty sure ndure has 200mg caffeine/serving. I was unaware that assault had zero stims.

I couldn't handle the amount of beta alanine in some products. Every time I took them it felt like my skin was in fire. I still get slight tingles from ndure, but nowhere near something like the old BPI 1MR.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 13, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> I'm pretty sure ndure has 200mg caffeine/serving. I was unaware that assault had zero stims.
> 
> I couldn't handle the amount of beta alanine in some products. Every time I took them it felt like my skin was in fire. I still get slight tingles from ndure, but nowhere near something like the old BPI 1MR.



Hmm, I'll have to double check the label but I was pretty sure it didn't have any.  I know what you mean about the beta alanine.  Sometimes it bugs me and sometimes it doesn't.  My wife can't stand it.  I'm on the fence whether or not it does anything.  I think it's one of those things they put it in because you can "feel it".

I think the perfect pre workout would be a little cialis, some caffeine, and some tne/dbol/drol injectable...:sniper:


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. I knew someone would say jack3d but they are under 20 with a strong heart.. Lol . Kidden bro .. U still able to get the old style jack3d? cause i think they are weeding it out in the USA for people that abuse the dmaa in it . Not positive. Sure someone will chime in.. Craze is good.



I can still get plenty of old style jacked  I'm 21 btw mate getting old now Haha to be fair I treat myself to a tub of pre workout every 6 months or so and go without the rest of the year. I believe the stims are more damaging than the steroids long term


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 13, 2012)

tri-terror said:


> Hmm, I'll have to double check the label but I was pretty sure it didn't have any.  I know what you mean about the beta alanine.  Sometimes it bugs me and sometimes it doesn't.  My wife can't stand it.  I'm on the fence whether or not it does anything.  I think it's one of those things they put it in because you can "feel it".
> 
> I think the perfect pre workout would be a little cialis, some caffeine, and some tne/dbol/drol injectable...:sniper:



I just requested a study through the inter-library loan at my school about the the benefits of beta alanine in strength athletes.  

When they eventually get it to me I'll post up some info on it.  

Has anyone else ever tried cialis pre-workout?  It makes pumps hurt and I turn into this little veiny monster (imagine what a 5'2" veined out little leprechaun looks like...yeah, freaky lol)


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 13, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> I just requested a study through the inter-library loan at my school about the the benefits of beta alanine in strength athletes.
> 
> When they eventually get it to me I'll post up some info on it.
> 
> Has anyone else ever tried cialis pre-workout?  It makes pumps hurt and I turn into this little veiny monster (imagine what a 5'2" veined out little leprechaun looks like...yeah, freaky lol)



Uh yeah cialis is legit, I look like I put on 20lbs after a workout lol!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

How much cialis? Are u kidden ? And I add beta aline powder to my drinks because the endurance tests are true. After a week or so you don't feel the tingly niacin like effect but I always liked it.. Add citrulline malate powder too it's also a great addition..


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 13, 2012)

20mg bro.  I been using the 25mg ones from manpower.   About 30 min pre workout should be good.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Tri , I got some when I was in china 20mg tabs . I'll chew one up and give it a whirl..Good for enlarged prostate I heard tonite on tv by FDA at 5mg day. Guess it makes everything flow well!


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

N.O. xplode gets me buzzed. I tried jack3d but I had a better response to xplode.  I also cut all stimulants out of my diet (yes, even coffee) with exception to preworkout drinks. It helps alot!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey b12 you can make your own effervescent pre workout drink by adding an alka seltzer if you like the fizz. I personally dislike the fizz due to nasty stomach bloat I get and it blows the top off my shaker cup..


----------



## b12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey b12 you can make your own effervescent pre workout drink by adding an alka seltzer if you like the fizz. I personally dislike the fizz due to nasty stomach bloat I get and it blows the top off my shaker cup..



Lol, gtk. Albeit I'd probably use plain seltzer water over alka seltzer (too many ingredients I don't need + cost to make it a viable supplement)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 17, 2012)

Aspirin , Citric acid and sodium bicarbonate is in plain alka seltzer. All good for supplementation brutha..Can always break one in half.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

just tried the grenade pre-workout

it was actually quite good, gave me a weird focused sort of energy but nearly zero extra pump. jack3d is still my favourite but for a non DMAA pre-workout this was good.


----------



## rebhchad (Dec 17, 2012)

jack 3d


----------

